# Plas Gwynfryn, Gwynedd, visited in October 2013



## hogynmon (Oct 7, 2013)

This Grade 11 listed building is another of the many Welsh country houses built to serve the minor gentry with their increased wealth from the Victorian industrial boom.

Owen Jones Ellis-Nanney inherited the hall in 1819, on his death it passed to his son Hugh.

The old house was demolished in 1866, and the new house was was completed in 1876, for the sum of £70,000.

During its life Plas Gwynfryn has been a Hospital and Hotel. It was gutted in 1982 by a fire, and has stood as an empty shell since. It is not know who owns the property, which is hidden away in trees.

I hope you enjoy the photographs


IMG_7775 by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


IMG_7793 by Edward W Roberts, on 


IMG_7797 by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


IMG_7806 by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn. by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn. by Edward W Roberts, on 




Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on FlickrPlas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 




Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on FlickrPlas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on 


IMG_7882 by Edward W Roberts, on 


IMG_7886 by Edward W Roberts, on 


Plas Gwynfryn by Edward W Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 7, 2013)

Some very nice shots of an interesting place, but most of your links are broken.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 7, 2013)

Great place this from the images you can see, we camped on the front of this place, I got up in the night for wee and seeing it lit up with the moon was quite eerie I didn't want to look at it in case a light came on haha.

From the tent...


----------



## hogynmon (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks LitteOz, it's a brilliant place, as for the links, I'm not sure what happened here


----------



## hogynmon (Oct 7, 2013)

Know exactly what you mean it was pretty eerie in broad daylight!!!


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 8, 2013)

What a lovely place and some interesting stuff in there too. Would like to have a butcher's sometime


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2013)

This looks really interesting would love to see more.


----------



## buseng (Oct 8, 2013)

Please repair the links, would like to see the other pictures.


----------



## krela (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay the rest of the photos don't work because you have set them to private on flickr.


----------



## Harry (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks great... would like to see the rest of the pictures!


----------



## forker67 (Oct 8, 2013)

We've been there too & were given some of the more recent history by someone who knows the present owner....a dodgy geezer who torched it for the insurance & lives in Switzerland now, makes his money selling firearms apparently ;-) ....some very cool outbuildings round the back an old car hidden in the bushes on the way up the drive, the cars and machinery there now as well as a lot of the stuff out the back belonged to a squatter who tried to re-build the place 'til he was evicted!.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 8, 2013)

forker67 said:


> We've been there too & were given some of the more recent history by someone who knows the present owner....a dodgy geezer who torched it for the insurance & lives in Switzerland now, makes his money selling firearms apparently ;-) ....some very cool outbuildings round the back an old car hidden in the bushes on the way up the drive, the cars and machinery there now as well as a lot of the stuff out the back belonged to a squatter who tried to re-build the place 'til he was evi.cted!.



my non explore mate who told me about this place told a similar story about a squatter trying tebuild and being evicted when the owner started proceedings never knew about the firearms bit tho


----------



## hogynmon (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice shotof the Hall. You certainly deserve a medal camping there!!
I'm off to see another place next week, quite close to here, will upload pics (without probs hopefully)


----------



## krela (Oct 8, 2013)

insurance job fire and guns sounds like a bit of an urban myth to me, one I've heard before... #justsayin


----------



## hogynmon (Oct 8, 2013)

More photos now up


----------



## hogynmon (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorted now, thanks for your patience


----------



## hogynmon (Oct 8, 2013)

Pictures now posted


----------

